# Problème avec ipad jailbreaké



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

Voila mon problème j'ai jailbreaké mon ipad en 3.2.1 avec jailbreak me j'ai fait un peut le fou avec des app cydia et autres..

ce soir je le reboot et il se met sous la formes d'un ipod avec des zones insensible au tactile 
j'arrive dans les reglages  a appuyer sur tout effacer (contenue et réglage) mais voila il reste maintenant sur la pomme (avec comme d'habitude depuit que je l'ait jailbreaké quelques pixels a droite) il m'a l'air MORT alors la je panique je suis trèès deg

si vous pouviez me donner une astuce TRES vite je vous en serait très très reconnaissants
et serait ce possible comme même de se le faire rembourser ( apple vérifient t'il s'il sont jailbreaké) encore merci je suis en flippe donc des réponses m'aiderait bien.

MERCI


----------



## twinworld (24 Août 2010)

faut le restaurer en passant par iTunes.


----------



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

é bien j'ai réussie a le mettre en mode récup la il se met a jour mé sa a l'air de beugé peu etre vue les app et le bidouyage et surtout le jailbreak la barre ne progresse plus depuit 10 min je doit faire quoi ( merci au moin pour une réponse rapide)


----------



## n.andre (24 Août 2010)

Rof sa m'arrive que l'ipad ne réagit pas à mes tapotement. Parfois il se fige.
Pour ton problème de jailbreakage, je ne peut pas d'aider car j'y connais rien


----------



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

sa fait presque 1h je restante la restauration sans grand espoir sinon comment apple peut savoir si je l'ai jailbreaké ou pas car sa sent le sapin la.. et j'en suis presque sur car j'ai comme meme une petite expérience dans ce domaine


----------



## n.andre (24 Août 2010)

Éteint le et va dormir !
Laisse refroidir un peu ton iPad


----------



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

je sais j'arrive plus a dormir je verrait sa demain je tente un dernier truc mais 700&#8364; a la poubelle sa m'énerve quand même, je vais essayer de dormir merci encore je vous donnerait des nouvelles demain, bonne nuit


----------



## twinworld (24 Août 2010)

AR360 a dit:


> é bien j'ai réussie a le mettre en mode récup la il se met a jour mé sa a l'air de beugé peu etre vue les app et le bidouyage et surtout le jailbreak la barre ne progresse plus depuit 10 min je doit faire quoi ( merci au moin pour une réponse rapide)


un petit effort sur l'orthographe et la syntaxe, ça serait sympa (surtout quand on demande une réponse rapide), parce que là ça devient incompréhensible.


----------



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

Désolé mais je suis sur les nerfs.


----------



## fpoil (24 Août 2010)

A priori la restauration remet ton iPad en réglage usine, aucune trace du jailbreake


----------



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

Oui mais a 90% de la restauration le chargement se bloque.., est-ce que sa vient du fait que je l'ai jailbreaké en 3.2.1 et réstauré en 3.2.2?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

Serait-cepossible de le restaurer autre part qu'itunes?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2010)

AR360 a dit:


> Désolé mais je suis sur les nerfs.


Etre sur les nerfs n'empêche pas de tenter d'écrire correctement !

Je crois que pour restaurer, il faut passer par iTunes; par contre, rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser une autre machine (Mac ou PC) pour restaurer


----------



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

Je suis en train de tester sur un autre mac sans plus d'espoir... je te remercie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

Je suis désolée de vous annoncer qu'a 13h07 exactement notre proche a tous j'ai nommée mon iPad a RESSUSCITER je vous remercie a tous pour la rapidité des réponses cela m'a beaucoup aidé, encore merci a vous tous.


----------



## salamander (24 Août 2010)

Maintenant qu'il fonctionne tu peux installer le bescherelle dessus.....


----------



## AR360 (24 Août 2010)

Oui c'est sur, merci


----------



## Stalmicmac (27 Août 2010)

Comme quoi... le jailbreak n'est pas aussi "fiable" que certains veulent nous le faire croire.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2010)

Stalmicmac a dit:


> Comme quoi... le jailbreak n'est pas aussi "fiable" que certains veulent nous le faire croire.



Je ne connais aucun problème majeur sur l'iPad lié directement au jailbreack...
Par contre, il faut être très vigilant avec ce qu'on y installe via le jailbreack, ça, c'est certain.


----------



## tantoillane (28 Août 2010)

Ca me rappelle mes petits moments de panique à moi quand j'installais iPodlinux sur mon iPod photo pour jouer à doom et lire des vidéo 

J'ai appris une chose qui est que de s'amuser avec le firmware est dangeureux si l'on ne possède pas de sauvegarde, mais une restauration dans les règles résoudra TOUJOURS le problème. A moins qu'une appli décide de lancer une division par zéro, les modifications au niveau logiciel ne peuvent pas altérer le matériel.


----------



## bellague (28 Août 2010)

Désolé, mais vous voulez jouer les apprentis sorciers en jailbreakant vos machines, et voilà les conséquences.... Quel besoin de toujours bousculer des machines qui sont assez bien conçues, et surtout qui ont le support d'Apple...


----------



## fpoil (28 Août 2010)

Ouais mais bon, on est des grands garçons, le jailbreak apporte suffisamment de bonnes choses pour que l'on passe à l'acte. Rien que mywi sur l'iPhone justifie à lui seul le jailbreak, sur l'ipad, ifile et le fait de pouvoir monter facilement des clés ou disques USB de même.

Et jailbreake.com, c'est d'une simplicité, loin des premiers jailbreaks des 1g....


----------



## tantoillane (28 Août 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Et jailbreake.com, c'est d'une simplicité, loin des premiers jailbreaks des 1g....



Ouais, il n'y a même plus de quoi s'amuser un peu  Tout marche tout seul du premier coup, plus de kernel à mettre à jour, de fichier à placer au bon endroit, de sauvage reboot, etc :rateau:


----------

